# Plant ID help please



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

so i got this plant and i have no idea what it is. it is the white and green one at the front. some help identifying it would be great. thanks


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Dracaena sanderiana


I think its terrestrial


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Dracaena sanderiana
> 
> I think its terrestrial


noooooooooo!
i new it looked too good to be true. i should have known not to impulse buy...
thank you...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sure is a terrestrial plant,hope it will not melt....


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

You can put it growing out of your aquarium, with just the roots in the water. That for sure is dracaena sanderiana, but it can still flourish if the leaves have air!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

nikkib197 said:


> noooooooooo!
> i new it looked too good to be true. i should have known not to impulse buy...
> thank you...


I think i already know where you got it! There's really only two place that you can really find this plant! Don't worry, ur not the only one.. i got suckered into buying 8 of em cuz i thought they looked gorgeous!
I think most people just call them marsh plants! I've been told that if you want them to survive, they have to be above water, and they're pretty seasonal, that when winter does come they die off in a pot of soil, and regrow themself the next spring! At least that's how i wuz told to care for it!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol I just saw them today at Fraser Aquariums. 
I got suckered in some darker green ones before, they survived for a few months in my tanks then started to turn to mush. 
Good luck I hope you find a use for them.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Lol I just saw them today at Fraser Aquariums.
> I got suckered in some darker green ones before, they survived for a few months in my tanks then started to turn to mush.
> Good luck I hope you find a use for them.


 I knew i didnt have to name the place =) now lets see who's naming the second place that sells it! HAHAHAH!

Yes... they just melt on u... i had it for a few months too!


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

ya i got it from petsmart, it was just called assorted potted plant. It turns out every plant except one under that name are not true aquarium plants. i ended up putting it in a little vase on my window sill. it seems to be surviving just fine there.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw that plant at Petsmart as well a quite a while ago. The petsmart guy told me not to buy it as it will just die.


----------

